

Rubinius removes RVM support - jashkenas
https://github.com/rubinius/rubinius/commit/faba2a8c453181d279c8e08a6b4436e6b512db25

======
bonzoesc
Do other rubies require specific support for installation tools? It seems like
third-party installation tools should be the ones supporting ruby versions,
and not the other way around?

~~~
chc
It's not that RVM requires specific report. The meaning is more plain than
that: They are no longer supporting (in the sense of promoting the use of) RVM
because they feel RVM is doing a poor job of supporting (as in correctly
installing) Rubinius.

